# MSI Wind U100 WiFi card: rtl8187 with 2.6.25...

## stardotstar

Hi all,

The crux of it is this:

I have everything I need working on my MSI Wind except the WiFi. (The webcam I don't need  :Smile:  )

So i have a fully built Gentoo system using XFCE4 and so on.

Firstly I have been googling the WiFi driver for this little machine and find that it is usually refered to as the RealTek RTL8187 - for which there is an ebuild which won't play with my kernel config - complains about missing "CONFIG_NET_RADIO" but since this is not in the config at all I can only assume that this is a deprecated key - < 2.6.25?  and further more there is lots of talk around the net about this card being problematic and needing patched/hacked modules etc...

My first issue is I can't identify the device in any way I am used to - it is supposed to be a USB device from what the .25 kernel wireless drivers say and I have created the module:

```
eddy ieee80211 # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 8187

CONFIG_RTL8187=m

```

So maybe this should just popup on modprobe?

but where does it show up in lsusb:

```

eddy ieee80211 # lsusb -v

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0bda Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

  idProduct          0x0158 

  bcdDevice           58.87

  iManufacturer           1 Generic

  iProduct                2 USB2.0-CRW

  iSerial                 3 20071114173400000

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 CARD READER

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              5 Bulk-In, Bulk-Out, Interface

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 5986:0203  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x5986 

  idProduct          0x0203 

  bcdDevice            0.02

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                1 BisonCam, NB Pro

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          408

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               1 BisonCam, NB Pro

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              1 BisonCam, NB Pro

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength           84

        dwClockFrequency       30.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                17

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iTerminal               0 

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  2

        bmControls           0x00000000

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             3

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               6

        iTerminal               0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      4 (SELECTOR_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 4

        bNrInPins               1

        baSource( 0)            1

        iSelector               0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 5

        bSourceID               4

        wMaxMultiplier          0

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000043f

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Hue

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          Gamma

          Power Line Frequency

        iProcessing             0 

        bmVideoStandards     0x1b

          None

          NTSC - 525/60

          SECAM - 625/50

          NTSC - 625/50

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                27

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 6

        guidExtensionCode         {564c97a7-7ea7-904b-8cbf-1c71ec303000}

        bNumControl            16

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          5

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls( 0)       0xff

        bmControls( 1)       0xff

        iExtension              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              15

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            14

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                        1

        wTotalLength                      261

        bEndPointAddress                  129

        bmInfo                              0

        bTerminalLink                       3

        bStillCaptureMethod                 0

        bTriggerSupport                     0

        bTriggerUsage                       0

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    27

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            27

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  4 (FORMAT_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                6

        guidFormat                            {59555932-0000-1000-8000-00aa00389b71}

        bBitsPerPixel                      16

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 1 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            38

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x01

          Still image supported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                   912384

        dwMaxBitRate                   912384

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  3

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 2)           1000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            38

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x01

          Still image supported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                   912384

        dwMaxBitRate                   912384

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      230400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  3

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 2)           1000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            38

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x01

          Still image supported

        wWidth                            160

        wHeight                           120

        dwMinBitRate                   912384

        dwMaxBitRate                   912384

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       57600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  3

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 2)           1000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            38

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x01

          Still image supported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                   912384

        dwMaxBitRate                   912384

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      304128

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  3

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 2)           1000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            38

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         5

        bmCapabilities                   0x01

          Still image supported

        wWidth                            176

        wHeight                           144

        dwMinBitRate                   912384

        dwMaxBitRate                   912384

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       76032

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  3

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 2)           1000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         6

        bmCapabilities                   0x01

          Still image supported

        wWidth                           1280

        wHeight                          1024

        dwMinBitRate                   912384

        dwMaxBitRate                   912384

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     3932160

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        1428571

        bFrameIntervalType                  1

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           1428571

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b 

  idProduct          0x0002 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r8-eddy-alpha ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.7

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             8

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff 0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 6: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b 

  idProduct          0x0001 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r8-eddy-alpha uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b 

  idProduct          0x0001 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r8-eddy-alpha uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b 

  idProduct          0x0001 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r8-eddy-alpha uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b 

  idProduct          0x0001 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r8-eddy-alpha uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

```

I am fiddling with the module in the kernel but with the wiki database lost and the MSI Wind page bereft of info at this stage I am casting around for an approach to getting wireless going.

The only alternative everyone seems to talk about is putting a different card in a pci express mini slot...

Hope someone can help me hack this one out - and I will add it to the Gentoo for MSI Wind wiki article I am trying to create at msiwind.net (also off the air at the mo)

Regards,

\\'

----------

## stardotstar

I have further:

```

eddy stardotstar # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eddy stardotstar # modprobe rtl8187

eddy stardotstar # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eddy stardotstar # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:85:51:4b:7d  

          inet addr:192.168.100.168  Bcast:192.168.100.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:85ff:fe51:4b7d/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:252 errors:0 dropped:610977190 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:262 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:316733 (309.3 KiB)  TX bytes:20110 (19.6 KiB)

          Interrupt:221 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

eddy stardotstar # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rtl8187                31232  0 

eeprom_93cx6            5888  1 rtl8187

vboxdrv                56344  0 

snd_seq                43888  0 

snd_seq_device          9740  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            36640  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16128  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel         307352  2 

snd_pcm                59524  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              20232  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42276  11 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               9184  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         11016  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

eddy stardotstar # cd /usr/src/linux

eddy linux # cat modules.order 

kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko

kernel/drivers/video/fb.ko

kernel/drivers/video/cfbfillrect.ko

kernel/drivers/video/cfbcopyarea.ko

kernel/drivers/video/cfbimgblt.ko

kernel/drivers/video/fb_ddc.ko

kernel/drivers/misc/eeprom_93cx6.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko

kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko

kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

kernel/drivers/video/intelfb/intelfb.ko

kernel/sound/soundcore.ko

kernel/sound/sound_firmware.ko

kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

kernel/sound/core/snd.ko

kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko

kernel/sound/core/snd-rtctimer.ko

kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

kernel/arch/x86/video/fbdev.ko

```

----------

## stardotstar

OK so looking at the web about this device it is clearly not a usb device but a mini pci-e - why I can't see it in lspci I don't know - that would explain why there is so much confusion about this card - googling gets almost nothing but people begging for help to get it working with the RPMs and so on out there from MSI and RealTek - all for 2.6.16!

```

eddy stardotstar # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 0781

```

I have ordered an intel card to replace it becuase for 40bucks I couldn't be bothered...

But if anyone can add anything to the confusion here I would appreciate it.

Will

----------

## nerdbert

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> OK so looking at the web about this device it is clearly not a usb device but a mini pci-e - why I can't see it in lspci I don't know - that would explain why there is so much confusion about this card - googling gets almost nothing but people begging for help to get it working with the RPMs and so on out there from MSI and RealTek - all for 2.6.16!
> 
> ```
> 
> 02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 0781
> ...

 

Seems to be a Ralink rt2860. They have Linux drivers here: http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html

I have the same card in my Eee Box B202, but I haven't bothered yet to compile the drivers (the system is connected to ethernet, so there is little incentive).

----------

## Azik

For memo:

Probably, this is Realtek rtl8187se (not rtl8187 from kernel). You can try driver from here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=266832

----------

